# My first Skeeter Pee



## bigabyte

After reading a number of Skeeter Pee threads, I started working on my first batch today with a mix of all I learned. A Skeeter Pee thread is how I found this place, so it only seems fitting that the first batch I start since joining is this.

I'm equipped for 1-gallon batches only (I have 4-L and 1gal Carboys), so I had to divide up the recipe (it wasn't that hard to do but some minor rounding had to be done)

Also, rather than use invert sugar, I am starting with regular sugar and using only 1/3 of the lemon juice to start, and will add another 1/3 when the fermentation is really active, and the last 1/3 at the prescribed time.

I also did not have any yeast energizer. I've never used it before (which is why I don't have any), so I'm hoping this batch ferments fine like most other things I've done.

Other than those variations, everything else is the same as the regular recipe.

EC-1118 Yeast will be pitched tomorrow night.

If this ferments well, I'll start another 2 or 3 gallons, but I want to make sure this starts up first. If not, I'll try again by fixing one of the variations (yeast energizer, invert sugar), and wait to make multiple batches until I get something that works.

Here' the must in what I use for a primary container (yes, it's a big glass vase).


----------



## Minnesotamaker

It looks tasty already!


----------



## arcticsid

looks good big. Energizer is a great supplement, but you'll probably be fine. get some though. As somone, I think our buddy Wade pointed out, yeast nutrient is the food, and energizer is the vitamins. In fact a little of each in any(well, according to the recipe and the manufaturers recommendation on the nutr/ener) wouldn't be bad in any wine you ake.

It is very important in the pee. Make sure you use some in the next batch to ensure a successful fermentation.

Your wines look good though buddy. Keep on keeping on. Cover them with a t shirt or keep them out of the light.

Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## bigabyte

About covering them with t-shirts, I was curious about that.

I have these in my garage, which is used for storage, not for parking. I used this area because it had the most space I could use for this, and stays cool like a basement would. The rest of my basement is finished and stays at room temperature.

Anyway about the lighting, I only have two small windows on the opposite side of the garage, and there is no way for direct sunlight to ever reach the backside of the garage based on all of the "stuff" in between. However, I do have flourescent lighting which is turned on so whenever someone goes in the garage they can navigate around. The lighting that would light up the area where the wine is are two 24" flourescent tubes.

Given this setup, should I be covering the wine? Or am I overthinking it and the general rule is "just shut up and cover that wine already"?


----------



## Minnesotamaker

I think it's optional..... but: I make my wine in a windowless basement room and I still cover all my carboys. It does protect against light while I'm working in there, but the effect would be negligible. The main reason I cover is to protect the carboys. I even cover my empty carboys. If you accidently bump two carboys together, being that both are made of glass and they have a very hard surface, breakage can occur with even small bumps. Put a sweatshirt over each and you would have to bang them pretty hard to get breakage. It also protects against dirt, dust, and small falling objects. If you're creative, you can also use the covers to identify what's inside.


----------



## bigabyte

Thanks for the tips, sounds like pretty good reasoning to me.

I pitched the yeast tonight into the Skeeter Pee. I'm anxious to try it, probably because I know it's supposed to be ready so quick!


----------



## Minnesotamaker

bigabyte said:


> Thanks for the tips, sounds like pretty good reasoning to me.
> 
> I pitched the yeast tonight into the Skeeter Pee. I'm anxious to try it, probably because I know it's supposed to be ready so quick!



The "pitched yeast" method often can take longer than the slurry method. A slurry has HUGE numbers of hungry, active yeast just waiting to pounce on your Pee and can sometimes finish fermenting in less than a week. A dry yeast packet usually takes a little while to really get rolling. Either way, this stuff is ready to drink as soon as you bottle it. Cheers!


----------



## mxsteve625

I myself started my first batch of Skeeter Pee. Will pitch the yeast this evening. I didn't have a slurry so the conventional method will be used. the AC is currently broke so the temp in the house is 81 degrees. Hopefully the little critters will take off.

By the way, I followed the recipe at www.skeeterpee.com

Steve


----------



## mxsteve625

Don't know where my reply went so here it is again:

I too just started my first batch of Skeeter Pee. I used the recipe Ministomaker posted at www.skeeterpee.com. I too did not have a slurry on hand so I will be pitching the yeast conventionally this eveing. The AC is broke so the temp is around 81 degrees. Hopefully the critters will take off before it is repaired.

Steve


----------



## mxsteve625

Well now it has SHOWED up.


----------



## bigabyte

There is a bloom forming on top today.


----------



## mxsteve625

4 hours after pitching the yeast I have ACTIVE FERMENTATION. Must be the temp...it's at 81.


----------



## bigabyte

This morning I had some active fermentation starting up, and could hear a fizz. However, several hours later it was no longer fizzing and looked pretty quiet. I could not smell any alcohol, it still smelled sweet. So I gave it a good beating with the whisk to get some air into it. Hopefully this stuff will start up and not struggle too hard.


----------



## arcticsid

I have made about 8 batches of pee and only used the slurry once.

If you are going to go without a slurry, build a large, at least 2 litres of starter.

I just pitched a 2 liter of starter in a ginger pee about 15 minutes ago. I let this starter build for about 24 hours.

Without a slurry, or an agressive starter, you may have a tough time getting fermentation to start.


----------



## arcticsid

Pee likes to be whipped, everyday. It is one of the keys for this wine.


----------



## mxsteve625

My skeeter is blowing the top off the air lock. I whipped it pretty good for two days before pitching the yeast. It is so active today that I probably won't whip it right now. I used Lavin EC-1118 yeast. AC is fixed and the current temp of the must is 76 degrees. I am probably one of the lucky ones.

Steve


----------



## arcticsid

Steve,
Take the airlock off and loosen the lid, let it have some air, sounds like it is going great man.

76 is a perfect temp. Dont worry about removing the airlock or the lid. Cover it with a clean dish cloth or cheese cloth or even leave the lid on loose.

We wouldn't stear you wrong. Well, unless this was a poker game, than we may tell you anything. LOL


----------



## bigabyte

Well, several hours after whipping air into it, it is even more still than it was this afternoon. There is no more bloom on top and the yeasties are all hovering around towards the bottom half of the primary. I'll wait and see what happens tomorrow I guess. 

I'll be going to the LHBS tomorrow for more nutrient and will pick up energizerwhile there. I also need sorbate.

I'll do another batch this weekend using the energizer. I will be racking a Pinot Chardonnay from secondary fermentation in the next day or two that was made with Lalvin D-47 yeast. Do you think I should use the slurry for it?


----------



## arcticsid

It really needs the nutrient and energizer. mix it in according to the directions on the package, butyou will want to add more as the fermentation reaches around 1.050 according to Lons recommendations, you are fine.

Don't judge a fermentation based o activity, use the hydrometer.

If you can see bubbles or hear it fizzing it is working.

If you think you are having a problem, pop in and say so, we'll keep it going for you.

Promise.


----------



## mxsteve625

Troy, I didn't read your reply until just now. Wish I would have as fermentation has stopped. Lot of yeast and overflow on top of primary. The SG is at 1.055 (started at 1.070) which I am assuming I need to proceed to the next step..addining more nutrient, energizer and bottle lemon juice. Am I correct. I am following minisotamaker's recipe.

Steve


----------



## Julie

mxsteve625 said:


> Troy, I didn't read your reply until just now. Wish I would have as fermentation has stopped. Lot of yeast and overflow on top of primary. The SG is at 1.055 (started at 1.070) which I am assuming I need to proceed to the next step..addining more nutrient, energizer and bottle lemon juice. Am I correct. I am following minisotamaker's recipe.
> 
> Steve



Hi Steve,

Usually you add the rest of the ingredients when it reaches 1.050 but I would say this is close enough and still stir the must everyday, I stir mine twice a day. Once it hits 1.010, rack it into a carboy. It usually ferments to .994 or .992, once you believe it has stopped fermenting, stabilize and backsweeten. Then it is just a few weeks and it is ready for bottling then drinking.


----------



## mxsteve625

Since I posted the reply, the airlock is going crazy again. That was just from opening the top on the primary and taking a sg reading. I went bake and introduced more 02 and its going strong. I will probably and remaining ingredients this evening. I must say this is a pretty cool and CHEAP receipe. Once done I will start another one as there are alot of Mike's Lemonade drikers around here. (young adults...so they think).


----------



## IQwine

This is a great recipe... U just need to start another batch quick!!! 

I predict that soon U will have lots of friends....


----------



## IQwine

Have U figured out how U will bottle this new Skeeter ??


----------



## mxsteve625

Water Bottles maybe!!!!


----------



## mxsteve625

Another batch...immediatley


----------



## IQwine

I started with plastic 2 liter and 1/2 gal but have found I much prefer 1/2 gal glass.


----------



## arcticsid

I think you will be fine Steve, Add the nutrient etc and whip the hell out of it. Aslomg as your temerature is good it should fire right back up. If it doesn't be prepared to make a yeast starter. I will post tthe link to Lucs starter method. I think it was Wade who said to use some orang juice in the starter, I di this on th current batch and the yeastie seemed to like it pretty well.

After I pitched my 2 litres of starter, I had active, visible fermentation within an hour.

It seems to be coming right along.

You may see problems with other ferments, especially cranberry. You will for sure want a starter for that.

There is somewhat of a dispute on building a starter or not. I ALWAYS do, for everything. Especially for the PEE if you are not using a slurry.


----------



## arcticsid

here is the link to Lucs blog entry.

There are some other threads in here that talk about starters but this is pretty much the gist of it.

What the hel is a "gist" anyway? LOL

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/08/gist-starter-yeast-starter.html

Good luck keep us posted. No reason to panick.


----------



## bigabyte

I added some more EC-1118 to my batch this morning, it still was doing nothing. It looks better, but still not much going on really.


----------



## xanxer82

I also added ec1118. Last night made a small starter with two packets and this morning a yeast cap is forming pretty good.
Good luck on your fermentaion bigabyte!


----------



## arcticsid

Big did you make a starter and let it grow or just sprinkle more yeast on it?

There is a reason a starter was recommended.

If you sprinkle 4 more packs o yeast on it and it doesn't work, we will still recomend a starter.


----------



## bigabyte

It's actually been going pretty good the last couple days since I started stirring it more and adding more juice. 

I actually did just sprinkle them on! I know, I know. I usually do make starters (honest), but I was already testing this stuff and some lesser wise part of me wanted to really push the limits and see how it went.:: This stuff does like to fight.

Yesterday I whipped in the second 1/3 of the lemon juice and it got active again. It got quiet by evening so I whipped it again and it woke back up. This morning it was quiet until I whipped in the last 1/3 of the juice. SG was 1.03. Honestly, looking back, I'm not sure that second pack of yeast was necessary, I think it just needed more juice and air than I had been giving it.


----------



## arcticsid

It is indeed a tough wine. Cranberry and a couple others are also very tough to get fermentin good. It was a stuck cranberry that got me hooked on starters. I had one that just wasn't going to go. The gang here talked me into trying a starter and now I wn't even cnsider the sprinkle method. Now I go with the sure thing.

Yes, thispee likes lots of air. Don't stir it, WHIP it. Sounds like you are about ready for your transfer.

Glad ses going for you. If you haven't made this before you will be pleased it really is a nice refeshing wine. I would like to see what is it like with carbonation some time.

I have batch going now tat Leanne talked me adding some grated ginger too!! It is destined to be a good one. 

The pee is very versitle too! You could add a couple cans or more of your favorite frozen juice cocentrate for a hint of extra flavor.


----------



## jdammer

Well I'm piggy backing on this thread. I finally jugged my skeeter last night. I'm a little disappointed. It tastes pretty good but the smell is a little off putting. A very slight egg smell. So I guess we'll drink this and I will try again. Maybe I'll only add one bottle of lemon juice to start.

When I sweetened the wine though I added a little more lemon juice. That helped a bit. I made this one from a merlot slurry. Hopefully the Sauvignon Blanc will be a little better. Wish me luck!


----------



## xanxer82

If you have the egg smell, strip some copper wire, clean it and stir the SP with it. That will help.


----------



## bigabyte

Last night I transferred my SP to a 4L secondary with an airlock, SG was 1.02.

I remembered reading something here about taking leftover SP (or maybe it was about wine in general) from primary or secondary (can't remember which) and putting it in the fridge or freezer (can't remember which), and basically deactivating the yeast so you can sample it soon after, like the next day or something (can't remember exactly).

So, with full knowledge of what I needed to do:: I took the leftover SP into a 20 ounce cup, covered it and tossed it in the freezer. Then, a little while later I realized I was up at 2am and went to bed (It's been a very busy time the last few weeks).

This morning I went to get a glass of ice water, and there staring me in the face is a frozen solid cup full of SP from the primary. Suddenly I realize that living a hectic schedule and dealing with batches of wine after midnight when you don't even realize it's that late may not be the best of ideas, because I don't remember hearing what to do with frozen skeeter pee, and frankly, I'm beginning to question if I ever heard any of this stuff to begin with!

So I set the cup out on the counter, its covered with a baggie attached with a rubber band. As it thaws, I'm going to see if the baggies balloons up.

Why did I share all this with you? I don't know. Can someone validate what the hell I was thinking last night? Should I run the frozen block of SP through the blender and make a yeasty flavored SP Slushie? Or should I have put a popsicle stick in it? Will it clear?

Gad! I need life to slow down a bit and get more sleep.


----------



## arcticsid

I shamefully admit, it was probably me who mention this method for young wine. I HAVE sampled many young wines like this..I froze it and then pour it off as it thaws. Mind you this also increases the alcohol!! Guess what thaws first!!LOL

You obviusly need to let your wine age but desperate times call for...well you get the picture.


----------



## bigabyte

I tried some, not at all bad. It would be better if it had cleared of course, but this is pretty dang good. It's good and cold, seeing as it was thawing and all. Looking forward to the rest when it's ready.


----------



## arcticsid

The pee is really good. Next time tweak it a bit, maybe toss in a can of a frozen concentrate or even some whole fruit.

It really needs to be backsweten, but so far I have drank every batch without it. It is of course very good, albeit tart.

One of these days I am going to try to carbonate it by one method or another. I just know it will be great like that.

This batch I got working now, has fresh grated ginger in it(as per a suggestion by Leanne), it is destined to be a good ne.

One of these times I would like to try it with a bit of lime AND ginger.

Pee on buddy!!!


----------



## mxsteve625

My first batch of pee is fermenting like crazy. (never seen this much activity with beer or wine) Just pitched the yeast for the second batch...let's see what happens.


----------



## bigabyte

Mine is still bubbling like mad in the secondary. I reserved the slurry from my Apple Cider wine (Premier Cuvee yeast) which I transferred to secondary today, and put it in the freezer. So for my next batch of Pee I will use this slurry to get it started, which will probably be this weekend.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

So mine is down to 1.042, but as a few have suggested i still have it in primary.
i just pitched the yeast last Friday at 1.070-ish and it just took off.
i added the last of the juice and the 2nd half of the nutrients and energizer yesterday. 
Would another dose (nutrients&energizer) around 1.020-ish be too much?
The foam seems weird to me (like its "iced" with a different, darker color) but there is no off smell.
i have been whisking it at the least, once a day.
Plan to move it to secondary this weekend.


----------



## Julie

UglyBhamGuy said:


> So mine is down to 1.042, but as a few have suggested i still have it in primary.
> i just pitched the yeast last Friday at 1.070-ish and it just took off.
> i added the last of the juice and the 2nd half of the nutrients and energizer yesterday.
> Would another dose (nutrients&energizer) around 1.020-ish be too much?
> The foam seems weird to me (like its "iced" with a different, darker color) but there is no off smell.
> i have been whisking it at the least, once a day.
> Plan to move it to secondary this weekend.



If you have a good ferment going after adding the last of the lemon adding more nutrient & energizer isn't necessary. Sounds like it is really going to town, I doubt that it will stop until it is dry. Did you use a slurry? If so that maybe the reason for the darker color foam.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

no, i didn't even rehydrate, just sprinkle.

lol, i sprinkled on the tinkle. 


it's almost like it's the energizer, but i mixed it in real good. (i know, "well")


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

My question, if i may piggy back this post, can i put the lid on now?
Even loosely would make me feel better, lol.


----------



## Julie

UglyBhamGuy said:


> My question, if i may piggy back this post, can i put the lid on now?
> Even loosely would make me feel better, lol.



Yes. I usually keep the lid on loosely.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

Thanks. Will put it on loosely at lunch. i have kids and pets and the dish towel with the rubber band is intriguing them all, i can tell.

The rubber bands i use, i found at the Lowe's store outside with the lawn mowers laying on the ground amongst the mowers. They have to have something to do with the mowers. 
They are the perfect size for the buckets.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

So i loosely put the lid on the bucket at lunch and figured "while i'm here..." and checked the SG. 
1.032! That's 10 points in like 14 hours!

This will definitely be ready to transfer to secondary this weekend.
Maybe tomorrow! But, we shall see... let us not rush into anything.


----------



## arcticsid

Ive delivered a few mowers for Sears. Those ubber bands hold the "chute" upright while they are in therir packing crate so the fit better and the chute doesnt stick so far out to the side.

I know exactly what they are. I think I have a few out in the tool cabinet.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

held that dish towel in place quite nicely. thanks for solving the mystery. LOL.


----------



## bigabyte

arcticsid said:


> Ive delivered a few mowers for Sears. Those ubber bands hold the "chute" upright while they are in therir packing crate so the fit better and the chute doesnt stick so far out to the side.
> 
> I know exactly what they are. I think I have a few out in the tool cabinet.


Whew! I was worried they were the lower end mowers using the rubber band to spin the blades like those little airplanes...


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

No, if i cut these they would be about 34 inches un-stretched.


----------



## UglyBhamGuy

here is a pic with a business card for size comparison.


----------



## bigabyte

*$#@%!!!!!!*

So I'm mixing up the must for a new batch of skeeter pee, when I see the Campden Tablets and realize I forgot to add them! Good thing I remembered to add that, eh?


----------



## arcticsid

You'll probably be okay for a day or so.

The main thing is that they prevent the wild yeast in the ai from messing with the must and preventing your yeast from doing its job. 

Consider this tannin powder.

Got proof. (See other thread)


----------



## mxsteve625

Oh Shoot!!! The recipe I am using didn't call for camden tablets. It calls for Kmeta during stabilizing. I racked the first skeeter to secondary at 1.010 two days ago. Just added second batch of ingredients to primary for the second batch.

AM I SCREWED...should I go ahead and ad the camden tabs to both batches now?


----------



## arcticsid

I'd go ahead and add it now. I dont see a problem, maybe someoe lse has an opinion.


----------



## bigabyte

Well, I've been stirring this stuff up to get the extra sulfite out from my boneheaded move of adding Campden to that lemon uice! I'll dump the slurry in tonight, or maybe even tomorrow morning.


----------



## mxsteve625

Actually Lon anserwed my question about the camden tabs and here is what he says if anyone is interested:....

No campden is required in the initial stages if you are making according to my recipe. Just initial cleaning of equipment is all. We presume that the lemon juice in the sealed bottle is free of nasties. Your water source should also be drinkable. Beyond that, the high acid in the lemon and later the alcohol keep if from developing any life forms other than yeast. 

Other fruit recipes often have campden to kill off bacteria and wild yeasts. You shouldn't have this problem with bottle juice and clean equipment. Just add the campden or metabisulfite when you stabilize and you're good to go.


----------



## arcticsid

Actually that makes good sense. Lon is the Godfather, I will go with his advice.


----------



## bigabyte

Well, adding the extra Campden didn't have any adverse effect after letting it sit for 48 hours in the primary before adding the yeast slurry. The slurry made a HUGE difference over adding rehydrated yeast from the packet (what I did last time). I used a yeast slurry from some Apple Cider wine using Premier Cuvee yeast, which I had put in the freezer to save for this SP. I dumped the frozen yeast slurry straight into the SP, and within 4 hours it was already bubbling in there. 24 hours later it was so active I added the next round of lemon juice, and will add the final amount of lemon juice today or tonight depending on how active it is (haven't checked yet).


----------



## Minnesotamaker

Here's an oldy from grade school days.

Q: Whad'ja drink at breakfast?
A: Pea green Skeeter Pee

Q: Whad'ja drink at lunch?
A: Pea green Skeeter Pee

Q: Whad'ja drink at supper?
A: Pea green Skeeter Pee

Q: Whad'ja do all night?
A: Pee green Skeeter Pee!


----------



## bigabyte

Looks good! I assume that's lime?


----------



## RogueTrooper

Guys,

Just started my first batch of skeeter pee. More or less using the recipe to the tee, except haven't used slurry. Used EC1118, which I rehydrated in a cup with some warmish (40 degrees C) water and some of the juice from the carboy. Left it about 20 minutes and added to the carboy and rest of the juice.

36 hrs later and taking off well.

My question is this (only been making wine about 6 months now), if I don't degas at the stabilisation phase and bottle once definitely sure not still fermenting - will this in effect be sparkling/carbonised skeeter pee?

By the way Lon - over the other side of the pond to you and thanks for your advice by email a few months back - can't wait to see how the first batch turns out.

Thanks


----------



## Minnesotamaker

bigabyte said:


> Looks good! I assume that's lime?


Arrrr Matey! That thar beverage be lime all right. A sure fire scurvy cure.


----------



## Minnesotamaker

RogueTrooper said:


> .............. My question is this (only been making wine about 6 months now), if I don't degas at the stabilisation phase and bottle once definitely sure not still fermenting - will this in effect be sparkling/carbonised skeeter pee? ...............



It will only be lightly carbonated and likely wouldn't clear very quickly. If you want carbonation to levels of other carbonated beverages, you'd need to either force carbonate or follow the methods use to make sparkling wines or beer.


----------



## bigabyte

My first batch of SP is still bubbling away int he secondary, although slowly. The second batch I started last Sunday, well, it finished fermenting in the primary, read 0.990. So I transferred it to a 4-L secondary, added Campden, Sorbate and some Bentonite (no Sparkalloid on hand). I hope it will be ok, having been finished in the primary. It looks ok, at least now anyway. I didn't taste it though, wish I had.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Minnesotamaker said:


> If you want carbonation to levels of other carbonated beverages, you'd need to either force carbonate or follow the methods use to make sparkling wines or beer.



I just started my 1st skeeter pee today and adding carbonation sounds good. We'll see how it tastes by itself but that might be really good.

I'm using a slurry from my peach strawberry wine.


----------



## arcticsid

Steve, you never forget your first one!

I'm drinking a glass right now.

it is a nice wine, I really enjoy it.

It would be a god wine for a beginer, its tough to ferment, but easily veritale, and I really like it without backsweetening.

Is about time you peed anyway!


----------

